# What do I have here? Truss frame Miami built Flying Merkel?



## szathmarig (Oct 12, 2019)

I just picked this up from Hershey. The chain ring looks Colson.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 12, 2019)

Can I see better pics of the fender bridges and where the arch bars meet the head tube and the seat mast?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 12, 2019)

Pic



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 12, 2019)

The 26-tooth sprocket is not quite Colson.  The smaller outer cut-outs (holes) are *similar *to a Colson 24-tooth, and similar to a later Shelby 26-tooth.  The drive pin may have an odd offset, (to distinguish it from the later standard Shelby sprockets).
Also, notice how the Colson & Shelby sprockets both have the drive pin holes in place of one of the 5 tear-drops, (not in-between).


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 12, 2019)

Ive seen/owned that crank on Miami built bikes. The badge looks like it was added when it was repainted.


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 13, 2019)

More pictures.


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 13, 2019)

Somone else told me it was Miami built.


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## szathmarig (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## szathmarig (Oct 13, 2019)

So, is this a Flying Merkel?


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 13, 2019)

@hoofhearted


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 13, 2019)

@hoofhearted posted a catalog in this tread at #280 of the 1923 Flying Merkel. My bike looks just like it.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/anyone-here-own-a-miami-flying-merkel-bicycle.48591/page-14


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 13, 2019)

https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/the-flying-merkel-bicycles/


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 13, 2019)

Why not remove the badge to see what clues you find behind it?  And please post the serial number.  Beautiful bicycle, congratulations Gab!


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 13, 2019)

I tried removing the head badge, but the screws don't want to come out. The badge look original, and I don't think it was ever removed.


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## szathmarig (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## szathmarig (Oct 13, 2019)

Can somebody narrow down the year? Miami went out of business in 1922? It's got metal clad wheels with ND model C rear hub. No chain adjuster screws, double fender braces on the front fender.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 13, 2019)

szathmarig said:


> Can somebody narrow down the year? Miami went out of business in 1922? It's got metal clad wheels with ND model C rear hub. No chain adjuster screws, double fender braces on the front fender.



I'm thinking 1917 - 1919, that frame style changed in the later years. Your bike may be a private label Miami supplied to Simmons. But this is just my opinion as I'm still soaking up Miami knowledge. I think some of your parts have been added at some point in this bikes life as those parts wore out.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 13, 2019)

Comparison 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 13, 2019)

Like what parts?


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 13, 2019)

Wheel set?


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 13, 2019)

I don't know anything about early bikes, because all my other bikes are balloon tire bikes. When did they start using metal clad rims? What would be the correct rims, and hubs on my bike?


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 13, 2019)

It came with one pedal.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 13, 2019)

I'd say the wheel set, not sure of the fenders.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 13, 2019)

Would the big "O" suggest a 1920 model? 
The Simmons head badge is likely original, perhaps painted gold during a repaint effort.


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 13, 2019)

szathmarig said:


> Can somebody narrow down the year? Miami went out of business in 1922? It's got metal clad wheels with ND model C rear hub. No chain adjuster screws, double fender braces on the front fender.



New Departure Model C was late 20’s early 30’s. Wheels might not be original. With those fenders I’d say early 20’s, but I’m sure other Cabe members with more knowledge will chime in soon and correct me!


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 13, 2019)

Anyone else ownes another Miami built truss frame bike?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 13, 2019)

Mine, it's a 1921



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 13, 2019)

Nice. Does your carrier rack have springs like a saddle? I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 13, 2019)

szathmarig said:


> Nice. Does your carrier rack have springs like a saddle? I've never seen anything like it.



It is called a baby grand rack. Springs do work as a buddy seat.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 14, 2019)

Another Miami built?  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/274039686811


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 31, 2019)

Another Miami with Westminister Simmons Hardware head badge.








						Sold - 1920 Simmons Miami built bike | Archive (sold)
					

Nice Original 1920 Westminster Juvenile camel back Model #FB-1 bicycle made by Miami Cycle & mfg co sold thru E C Simmons hardware stores  $1200.00 Shipped to lower 48 states




					thecabe.com


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 1, 2019)

szathmarig said:


> Another Miami with Westminister Simmons Hardware head badge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has the same color and decal as my 21 Columbia Truss.


----------



## JulieB (Nov 1, 2019)

pedal4416 said:


> Has the same color and decal as my 21 Columbia Truss.



Hi Szathmarig
 I now own the 1920s Simmons Westminster Camel Back FB1. I do have a NBAHH appraisal  that confirms it was built  in 1920 by the Miami Cycles & Mfg, Co Middletown OH.
I could send you a photo of the serial number if it would help with your research.


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 1, 2019)

I thought that bike was parted out on eBay. I'm glad you saved it. I appreciate every help I can get about dating it. I have posted a picture of the serial number. I think it's a 1917 model, but I'll listen to all opinions.
Thank you.


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 1, 2019)

pedal4416 said:


> Has the same color and decal as my 21 Columbia Truss.



I have a 1920 Westfield with the same decal, mine is faded. Nice to see one in good shape.


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 1, 2019)

I think this is what that decal means....photo credit bentwoody66...


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 1, 2019)

Goldenindian said:


> I think this is what that decal means....photo credit bentwoody66...View attachment 1089130



 thank you!  Mystery solved, I always wanted to know the meaning of the decal.✌️


----------



## JulieB (Nov 2, 2019)

manuel rivera said:


> thank you!  Mystery solved, I always wanted to know the meaning of the decal.✌



Hi Szathmarig
 Yes you are right the bike was sadly parted  out on ebay. I only managed to win the frame but with the help of the late cabe member Filmonger supplied me with some parts to get the bike useable again.
Here is the serial number for your hope it helps.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 8, 2020)

Did this bike ever sell?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 9, 2020)

So, what about those Miami “S-“ numbers?  Does “S0” indicate “Sometime in 1920”? 
Are there any “S” numbers besides “0” and “3” — what does all this mean?


----------



## szathmarig (Apr 9, 2020)

I still have it, I'm restoring it.


----------

